# Help with acceptable wall mount tilt angle



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

I am new to HT, and would appreciate any advice, suggestions, etc. for the following scenario:

Due to a combination of factors (WAF, room geometry and features...exterior door, bar area, room already wired in-wall during construction, etc.) I am mounting my surrounds in a 5.1 setup about 7.5 feet left and right of the center point of the main listening area [middle in four chair row, ear level], 8 feet or so up the wall, mounted about 7 feet behind the listening area. This setup leaves the linear distance from drivers to ears at about 9 feet. Sorry, but I don't have a pic. I hope description is good enough.

There are two wall mounts that will work that I like the best, but both only allow for a 7 degree tilt (I can rotate horizontally with no issues). The speakers I will be using are Klipsch RB-51 IIs, which are monopole. The tweeter of the RB-51 disperses 90 degrees vertically and 60 degrees horizontally if that's a factor at all. 

Do you think the limited tilt angle with be a big issue? Thanks for any input on this.

Dustin


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

What are your main concerns, that the position will effect volume, something else? When you say tilt, do you mean up and down or side to side? Given the measurements you provided, I don't foresee and problems that would have a major effect on the sound. Do you have a way to temporarily place the rear speakers in the position you plan to mount them before actually installing the mounts? This will at least give you an idea of what it will sound like.


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

My main concern is good dispersion of the surround sound from those speakers. For example, if it's not tilted low enough (tilt I am referring to is up and down), then some of the sound will 'shoot over' the ears of the listener. Volume isn't a concern. They are rated at 93 db sensitivity, and processor can adjust if need be. 

I can have the speakers held up by family or friends before mounting I guess, but no way to mount temporarily really. I'm probably overthinking this a little, but one aspect I keep thinking of is that the vertical dispersion of the tweeter horn is 90 degrees, and it seems like it would make some sense to angle (tilt) the speakers down a little more, as they will be about a foot, give or take, from the ceiling vs. 8 feet or so from the floor.

Maybe some bouncing off the ceilings is a good thing for surround to a certain degree? Really new to anything not 2 channel. Thanks again any help.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I think your proposed setup will work well if you have found a good option for speaker mounts. Like you said, being that they are your surround channels, some reflection off of the ceiling would not be as much of a concern. It is not uncommon to have the surround channels mounted above the listening position due to convenience, aesthetics, etc.


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

OK, thanks. What I was wanting to hear.


----------

